# Happy 1st Birthday, Baby Boy



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Trent turns 1 year old today - hard to believe the time has flown by so fast! It seems like yesterday when I was just agonizing over which breeder to choose, which litter I wanted, and now, in an eye blink, my little land shark has grown up to be a fantastic, affectionate, loving German Shepherd.

He's the best dog in the world, in my eyes. He is full of an exuberance and eagerness that I have come to appreciate but he's also incredibly calm at home. His affection for me and my family is off the charts, and I think he's the handsomest dog around. Sure, he can still bark up a storm and his recall still needs work, but he leaves the cat when I ask him to, he'll sit with a hunk of ham on his paws for hours if I tell him "leave it", he'll drop anything in his mouth on command, he never begs, never counter surfs, he's learned to relax in situations that typically drive him crazy with excitement, and he's the friendliest pup in the world. 

But more importantly, for all the tricks and commands and manners I have taught him, he has taught me so much more. He's taught me patience, he's taught me forgiveness, he's taught me selflessness, and he's taught me how to love in a way I had never imagined. He is my puppy and my baby, but he has also become my teacher, my guardian, and my best friend.

Happy Birthday, Trent!

20 days, last puppy on the right









34 days, at the very front, my little ring leader









44 days, 4th from the left, the only puppy looking straight at the camera... what a ham even then.









8 weeks old


















First day, ears all the way up









Getting used to the leash...









3 months old


















Now, my beautiful baby boy


















Birthday loot (we decided to buy some "junk food" for him - after all, he only has one 1st birthday!)


































gl


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

happy birthday!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Happy birthday!!!

I swear Stark and Trent could be littermates!!! They are almost identical!


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

Happy birthday Trent! Wishing many more happy ones for you.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

:birthday: Trent! Enjoy all that loot. 

He sure is handsome. I love that dark face.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

:birthday: Trent. He is quite the looker.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

:birthday: !!!!!


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

Happy 1st Birthday Trent!!! :happyboogie: He's so handsome!


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

Wow!!!!!!!!! A year old! :toasting: Such a beautiful boy! Can't believe how fast the time has gone. (Zeppelin just got the same tugs from Costco!) 

Happy Happy Day Trent!!!:birthday::birthday::birthday:


----------



## txchloe (Feb 11, 2010)

Happy Birthday Trent! He looks like a sweetheart.


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

Happy (belated) Birthday Trent!!!

Handsome boy :wub:


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

Awwwwwwwwwwwww, so cute. Happy Birthday Baby!!!!!


----------

